

Designing a simple app interface with Bootstrap (video) - nathanbarry
https://convertkit.com/app/nathanbarry/bootstrap-interface

======
nathanbarry
Hey HN: A lot of friends had been asking me about using Bootstrap in their
apps, so I put together this video tutorial. It's fairly basic, but I think
beginners will find it helpful.

